# Where to buy macbook pro or air at good prices?



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Anyone knows a good place to buy a macbook pro or air(new or refurbished) on the cheap?
I tried eBay and won two auctions but one asked me to transfer through Bank of China. The other asked me to pay through Western Union.
Suffice to say, I knew it was a scam as I had fallen for this before.
Though eBay was safe, but sigh... no longer.
And Amazon is good, but they rarely ship worldwide and if they do, the price isnt competitive.
And don't get me started on the Apple store, even with education discount, still pricey.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm waiting to see if the prices go down On the older version when they bring out the new this summer ...


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

TouchedByaKindle said:


> Anyone knows a good place to buy a macbook pro or air(new or refurbished) on the cheap?


Have you tried the official online Apple Store for their refurbished products?

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/mac/macbook_pro

If you are not in the US go to the official online Apple Store for your country, hit the tab for "Store" and scroll all the way down. On the left hand side you will see a link for refurbished Macs. They are all covered by the Apple 1 year warranty and you can buy the Applecare extended warranty at the same time. If you do have any problems you can either send it back or take it to an Apple Store to have them fix the problem.

link to international Apple Online Stores--
http://store.storeimages.cdn-apple.com/2618/store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/intlstoreroutingpage.html

That is how I bought my 15" MacBook Pro and saved 20 percent on the cost. It was also installed with Adobe Creative Suite 5, Carbon Copy Cloner, and VMware Fusion from the previous owner. When I received it I couldn't find a thing wrong either cosmetically or software wise.

All the Best.


----------

